# where to buy spearker, home audio online ?



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi all 
I'm just new in canada and curious where to buy speakers and receiver online? look at future shop but limited choice and quite expensive, I'm looking for budget home use, some time use with my pod that will be great
thank you for help


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I like Craigslist, just picked up a Sony home system with tall speakers for $50. 
Got a nice JVC bookshelf system for the daughter for $60.

Also try this site, its higher end but has some great deals, got a set of Cerwin Vegas totaly rebuilt with 10"s for $50.
Canuck Audio Mart Canada's Largest Online Hifi, Audio & Home Theater Classifieds


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

I have 2 pairs of bookshelf speakers and a Technics receiver for sale. Let me know if you're interested.


----------

